# isso/isto, esse/este, essa/esta



## Doval

Perdão meus erros...esta e a primeira vez que eu vou tentar escrever em português.  (Graças ao espanhol!)

Minha pregunta é: No falar brasileiro, é comum usar as palavras isso, esse, e essa em vez de isto, este, e esta?  Si é que sim, en quê situações?  Pode-se dar alguns exemplos?


----------



## Vanda

Hello Doval

Gramaticalmente há algumas regras para o uso destes demonstrativos:

*este, esta, isto* - when the thing you are referring to is close to the person who speaks;
Veja este relógio. (See *this* watch) - pointing to it on your wrist.
O que é isto? (What's is this?) - showing something close to you.

*esse, essa, isso* - when the thing is close to the person who is listening.
Que coisa é essa aí do seu lado? (What's *this* close to you?)

*aquele, aquela, aquilo* - when the thing is far from the speaker and listener.
O que é aquilo lá no céu? (What is that in the sky?)

*este, esta , isto* - refer also to a present or future time
Esta noite, vou vê-la. (I'll see her this night)

*esse, essa, isso* - refer also to a near past
Essa noite sonhei com você. (I've dreamt with you this night)

*aquele, aquela, aquilo* - refer also to a remote past or future.
Naquele tempo, Jesus disse...(In that time, Jesus said...)
O planeta ficará sem água em XXXX. Naquele tempo, provavelmente...)
(There won't have water in the planet in XXXX. In that time, probably...

Quanto ao uso, sim, usamos estes demonstrativos a toda hora.

If it's not clear yet, just say it, and we'll try to help you!


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> Hello Doval
> 
> Gramaticalmente há algumas regras para o uso destes demonstrativos:
> 
> *este, esta, isto* - when the thing you are referring to is close to the person who speaks;
> Veja este relógio. (See *this* watch) - pointing to it on your wrist.
> O que é isto? (What's is this?) - showing something close to you.
> 
> *esse, essa, isso* - when the thing is close to the person who is listening.
> Que coisa é essa aí do seu lado? (What's *that* close to you?)
> 
> *aquele, aquela, aquilo* - when the thing is far from the speaker and listener.
> O que é aquilo lá no céu? (What is that in the sky?)
> 
> *este, esta , isto* - refer also to a present or future time
> Esta noite, vou vê-la. (I'll see her this night)
> 
> *esse, essa, isso* - refer also to a near past
> Essa noite sonhei com você. (I've dreamt with you this night)
> 
> *aquele, aquela, aquilo* - refer also to a remote past or future.
> Naquele tempo, Jesus disse...(In that time, Jesus said...)
> O planeta ficará sem água em XXXX. Naquele tempo, provavelmente...)
> (There won't have water in the planet in XXXX. In that time, probably...
> 
> Quanto ao uso, sim, usamos estes demonstrativos a toda hora.
> 
> If it's not clear yet, just say it, and we'll try to help you!


Muito obrigado por a sua resposta.  Mas o quê eu quero saber é si têm situações em que é normal diser isso/esse/essa mesmo que a forma correta é isto/este/esta.
Até mais...


----------



## Vanda

Quanto ao uso depende muito da instrução do falante (speaker).
Às vezes, alguns misturam isto com isso, essa com esta,  etc.
Na fala não faz tanta diferença, uma vez que a pessoa que está
ouvindo vai entender ao que a pessoa está se referindo.

ex.
Me passa isso aí, por favor. (Gimme this (thing) please. - and the thing
is close to you. 
Notice that the sentence above is informal: I began using a pronoun
that I can't use in the beginning of sentences. And the thing
I referred to - isso - was close to me. 
Again it depends on the speaker, not that this is grammatically corrrect,
it's that most people make a confusion with the proper usage.


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> Quanto ao uso depende muito da instrução do falante (speaker).
> Às vezes, alguns misturam isto com isso, essa com esta, etc.
> Na fala não faz tanta diferença, uma vez que a pessoa que está
> ouvindo vai entender ao que a pessoa está se referindo.
> 
> ex.
> Me passa isso aí, por favor. (Gimme this (thing) please. - and the thing
> is close to you.
> Notice that the sentence above is informal: I began using a pronoun
> that I can't use in the beginning of sentences. And the thing
> I referred to - isso - was close to me.
> Again it depends on the speaker, not that this is grammatically corrrect,
> it's that most people make a confusion with the proper usage.


Obrigado outra vez, Vanda.  Isso (isto) me ajuda.  Eu sei que eu vou ter mais perguntas acerca disso.  Nesse caso, eu vou pôr-as ao forum.


----------



## Vanda

> Obrigado outra vez, Vanda. *Isto* ( o assunto de que tratamos) me ajuda. Eu sei que eu vou ter mais perguntas acerca *disso *(disso porque você está referindo ao que foi mencionado na frase anterior). *Nesse *caso, (nesse, porque você já se referiu ao caso) eu vou *pô-las no* forum


.

Só para você ter uma idéia de como fica na escrita. Contudo não se preocupe com o uso gramatical correto - nos concursos públicos (do governo) é a matéria que mais tem erros, mesmo porque as pessoas não sabem usar os demonstrativos corretamente.

Com respeito à nossa ajuda, sinta-se à vontade. Aqui, no nosso cantinho,
todos nós temos muito prazer um ajudar.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Perfeito, Vanda. Até porque, segundo o Houaiss,

"*c)* os demonstrativos em português formam um sistema de três membros, correlatos com os advérbios de lugar: _este aqui_, _esse aí_, _aquele lá_; no português do Brasil, a oposição entre _este_ e _esse_ desvaneceu-se, esp. na língua falada, e só na língua formal escrita é observada, devido mais ao ensino escolar do que ao sentimento lingüístico individual, por isso é freqüente, mesmo na língua escrita, a troca de um pelo outro". --_Sob a aba "Gramática e Uso" do verbete_ *esse /ê/*.
[Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss da Língua Portuguesa em CD]

Well, it seems that Houaiss blames the country's educational system for repeatedly failing to teach students the difference between their _esses_ _/ê~/_ and _estes /ê~/.
Bem, parece que Houaiss atribui ao sistema educacional do país a (recorrente) falha em ensinar aos estudantes a diferença entre _esse_ (ê) and _este _(ê).
_


----------



## Outsider

Interpreto de outra maneira a passagem. Acho que quer dizer que o sistema educacional é o responsável pela _manutenção_ da distinção entre "este" e "esse", na escrita.


----------



## SambaBaby

Just think  of them in English as 

isto/este/esta - this (here)
Isso/ esse/essa That (there)
aquilo/aquele /aquela - That (one) (over there)


----------



## Doval

Marcio_Osorio said:
			
		

> Perfeito, Vanda. Até porque, segundo o Houaiss,
> 
> "*c)* os demonstrativos em português formam um sistema de três membros, correlatos com os advérbios de lugar: _este aqui_, _esse aí_, _aquele lá_; no português do Brasil, a oposição entre _este_ e _esse_ desvaneceu-se, esp. na língua falada, e só na língua formal escrita é observada, devido mais ao ensino escolar do que ao sentimento lingüístico individual, por isso é freqüente, mesmo na língua escrita, a troca de um pelo outro". --_Sob a aba "Gramática e Uso" do verbete_ *esse /ê/*.
> [Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss da Língua Portuguesa em CD]
> 
> Well, it seems that Houaiss blames the country's educational system for repeatedly failing to teach students the difference between their _esses_ _/ê~/_ and _estes /ê~/._
> _Bem, parece que Houaiss atribui ao sistema educacional do país a (recorrente) falha em ensinar aos estudantes a diferença entre _esse_ (ê) and _este _(ê)._


Eu tenho um livro, _Using Portuguese: A Guide to Contemporary Usage_, por Ana Sovia Ganho e Timothy McGovern, que diz, “In Brazil, isso/essa/esse are often used instead of isto/esta/este, without implying greater distance between the object and the speaker.”  Cuando eu escuto a musica popular brasileira, eu ouço eu mesmo este fenômeno.  Eu tenho que dizer que este livro, _Using Portuguese_, trata de diferentes registros do lengüagem português, inclusive o calão.  Mas é completamente um fenômeno do calão este, ou tem qualquer respeitabilidade no falar comum?


----------



## Vanda

> . Eu tenho que dizer que este livro, _Using Portuguese_, trata de diferentes registros do lengüagem português, inclusive o calão. Mas é completamente um fenômeno do calão este, ou tem qualquer respeitabilidade no falar comum?


 
doval

Pode ficar tranquilo que esta confusão é generalizada, não está 
restrita ao uso calão. Como eu disse, nas provas de concurso do
governo com  questões sobre o uso, o erro é grande. Nos prepa-
ratórios para concurso, principlamente nos preparatórios para
advogados, é uma questão sempre abrangida. Tirando o uso
acadêmico, todos nós fazemos uso de tanto um quanto o outro
no dia a dia.


----------



## Doval

Vanda said:
			
		

> doval
> 
> Pode ficar tranquilo que esta confusão é generalizada, não está
> restrita ao uso calão. Como eu disse, nas provas de concurso do
> governo com questões sobre o uso, o erro é grande. Nos prepa-
> ratórios para concurso, principlamente nos preparatórios para
> advogados, é uma questão sempre abrangida. Tirando o uso
> acadêmico, todos nós fazemos uso de tanto um quanto o outro
> no dia a dia.


Obrigado pela sua resposta.

Até a próxima


----------



## gvergara

Tenho a mesma dúvida, pero vou expó-la de um jeito distinto. Tem alguma preferência pelo uso de _isso _em lugar de _isto_? Eu queria escrever "_Gostaria que (vocês) confirmásssem isto para mim_", mas antes de fazê-lo procurei uma expressão similar na Internet, e é isto (_isso_ ????) que encontrei:

Confirmar *isto* para mim => 37 resultados
Confirmar *isso *para mim => 42,500 resultados


----------



## Ariel Knightly

gvergara said:


> Tenho a mesma dúvida, pero vou expó-la de um jeito distinto. Tem alguma preferência pelo uso de _isso _em lugar de _isto_?


Sim. Pelo menos aqui no Sudeste, na fala usa-se muito mais _isso_, _esse_, _nesse _e _desse _do que _isto_, _este_, _neste _e _deste_. Essas formas com _t_, que não se opõem mais semanticamente às formas sem _t_, são normalmente reservadas ao registro escrito, não soando naturais quando usadas na fala. Nós diríamos _'Cê 'tá vendo is*s*o aqui na minha mão?_, e não _'Cê 'tá vendo is*t*o aqui na minha mão?_. 

Já na escrita formal, você encontra tanto _isso _quanto _isto_. Em alguns textos você observará a oposição "isto aqui vs. isso aí", em outros não.


----------



## udias

Eu uso a seguinte regra para o uso dos pronomes demonstrativos, dependendo da situação a que se referem:

*Situação no espaço*
Este: perto de quem fala.
Esse: perto de com quem se fala.
Aquele: longe de quem fala e de com quem se fala.

*Situação no tempo*
Este: tempo presente.
Esse/Aquele: tempo passado.

*Situação no texto*
Esse: o assunto já foi introduzido anteriormente.
"Minha pátria é a língua portuguesa". Essa frase é de Fernando Pessoa.

Este: o assunto será introduzido logo em seguida.
Fernando Pessoa escreveu esta frase: "Minha pátria é a língua portuguesa".


Existe também a seguinte estrutura que eu uso com uma certa freqüência:

*Estrutura Fechada *
Paulo e Luís cursam economia. Este estuda em universidade federal; aquele, em particular.

Já quando eu falo, uso  da mesma forma que o Ariel Knightly acima, sendo que acredito que essa seja a forma de usar mais comum na região norte.


----------



## Istriano

Eu falo ''isso aqui'' e não conheço ninguém que fala ''isto aqui''.
(na língua escrita...há pessoas que usam quase só _isto, este.._.então
nos deparamos com coisas como ''este negócio aí'' e ''isto aí'')

ISTO (Este, esta...) é como WHOM em inglês, cada vez menos  frequente na língua falada.


A mesma redução de ''graus de proximidade'' é comum em italiano:

língua literária:_ questo ~ codesto ~ quello (_3 graus)
língua falada:_ questo ~ quello_ (2 graus)


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Eu falo ''isso aqui'' e não conheço ninguém que fala ''isto aqui''.
> (na língua escrita...há pessoas que usam quase só _isto, este.._.então
> nos deparamos com coisas como ''este negócio aí'' e ''isto aí'')



É _isso _mesmo! _Esse _é o jeito mais normal, por aqui também.
_Essas _regrinhas, a gente sabe, mas só lembra delas na hora de escrever um texto mais formal. _Isso _quando lembra!


----------



## Fericire

Vanda said:


> .
> 
> Só para você ter uma idéia de como fica na escrita. Contudo não se preocupe com o uso gramatical correto - nos concursos públicos (do governo) é a matéria que mais tem erros, mesmo porque as pessoas não sabem usar os demonstrativos corretamente.
> 
> Com respeito à nossa ajuda, sinta-se à vontade. Aqui, no nosso cantinho,
> todos nós temos muito prazer um ajudar.



Vanda, não seria "Isso me ajuda", ao invés de "Isto me ajuda" ?
"Isso (o que você falou) me ajuda".

Afinal, para algo que foi mencionado anteriormente, utiliza-se "isso"; para algo que se utilizará futuramente, utiliza-se "isto". Não é ?


----------



## Istriano

É assim mesmo.


''Blablabla'', eu disse isso.
Eu disse isto: ''blablabla''


----------



## machadinho

Regrinhas... Eu tenho um lápis vermelho. Você tem um lápis amarelo. Prefiro es*?*e lápis vermelho.


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Regrinhas... Eu tenho um lápis vermelho. Você tem um lápis amarelo. Prefiro es*?*e lápis vermelho.


Automaticamente, lembrando as regrinhas, eu substituiria a ? por t mas, na hora de falar, diria: Prefiro esse lápis aqui/daqui.


----------



## machadinho

Ué, Ana, mas o lápis já foi mencionado no discurso, ora, então é esse, não? Já deparei com vários casos como es*?*e¹ em que a escolha está mais para arbitrária, a menos que as regrinhas tenham alguma ordem de prioridade que desconheço.

¹Eis mais um. O caso foi ilustrado antes, mas é explicado depois: es*s*e caso ou es*t*e caso?


----------



## anaczz

Nesse caso acho que o critério seria outro: o da proximidade do objeto.
Este lápis está comigo e esse outro, com você.


Como diriam na escola:
Os *pronomes demonstrativos* demonstram a posição de um  elemento qualquer em relação às pessoas do discurso, situando-os no  espaço, no tempo ou no próprio discurso.


----------

